
Miracles happen, but faith is a prerequisite - LandedCostIO
https://medium.com/@marcraygoza/miracles-are-a-girls-best-friend-b6ee158bef3f
======
wizzwizz4
The post doesn't justify the title, unless it's a metaphor about never giving
up.

